# Lost hamster and the floorboards of doom...



## pinkspider (Sep 27, 2011)

I own 4 hamsters and am currently fostering one young Syrian male with an allergy to wood shavings.

They're all housed in the same room (a spare bedroom come study) and the house is all old floorboards.

I came home last night from work (around 9am) and went to give all the hamsters their play time (as I do every night) and went to Clyde's cage to put him in his ball when I realised I couldn't find him.

I hand't noticed until then that the cage has a bar missing on the opening hatch and husband (works away) reckons he must have got out of that.

I think he must have been out since early yesterday morning and I've found evidence of him in one corner of the room (poo!) but nothing more... I have come to the conclusion that he's probably now under the floorboards as there is a nice hamster sized gap where an old radiator pipe used to be.

I've laid down lots of his favourite food for him and water. I've also used a bit of hemp rope to create a little ladder down into the hole. His cage door is also open and his little house is sitting near the hole as well.

My only concern though is that I spend a fair bit of time in the room during the day (work related on the computer) and all of the other hamsters are in here too - so I don't know if all that disturbance (I'm trying to be quiet!) will be enough to stop him from venturing out from his new den.

I'm currently trying to find a bucket to try the old bucket, stairs and food trap but I can't see any evidence that he touched anything I left out for him last night and I don't think these floorboards will come up!

Any more advice or is it a case of sitting, waiting and hoping?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

You could try a humane trap? 
Hope you find him it's prob mote pf a waiting game with them and grabbing when you see then out lol


----------



## pinkspider (Sep 27, 2011)

I think a humane trap will be my next option - I'll see how it goes tonight and see if he makes any sign of popping up in the room I presume he is still in somewhere.

I have laid out food in other rooms but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had hamsters escape and run around under the bathroom floor he would pop out every now and again for about a week till we got him lol

And a gerbil went between a little room they were kept through the hall way Walls and into the front room Walls lol was brilliant (I was about 10!)


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

My boys had a hampster once that was always escaping and it lived under the floorboards for ages. We left the cage on the floor with lots of tasty food and one day we found it curled up in its bed.


----------



## pinkspider (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, by some small miracle - I have just got back from a late shift at work and popped into the kitchen to get a drink of water. My cat, Little Dot, was looking all shifty by the washing machine and just as I went to check what was going on...out popped Clyde!!

I did actually cry with joy...

He's scared and wet (I think Dotty has licked him half to death...) and was in desperate need for his eye drops (he's allergic to pretty much everything seemingly)..but I have him back and I am now Clyde-proofing EVERYTHING.

So, so happy and amazed..considering he's gone from a top floor room to the other end of the house and ended up in the last place I expected!!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

We lost one under the bathroom floor we had tpul up lino and floorboards. It has now false walled and tiled. Glad you got him back safe and sound. Did you fix the cage


----------



## pinkspider (Sep 27, 2011)

The irony is - I had got him a new cage THAT evening and was just returning from collecting it.

It's safe to say, the old one is now going in the bin and the new one is being put together


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Hurray for happy endings


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

And the cat licked but didnt eat??! THAT is self restraint in it's purest form! :thumbup:


----------

